# TURBO edges Help



## ilikecubing (Dec 10, 2010)

What will be the setup moves for edge pieces on FR and RD,or on the opposite side like FL and LD.

My buffer is UF so i simply can't do an F' and R2 for setup because the buffer will be disturbed,Thanks.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

You could do D2 R L2 as setup. TuRBo setups can be ugly, so you can sorta freestyle them sometimes for example in this case doing x y L' and treat the FR piece as your buffer now


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Bw2 R for right side and for left Bw2 L'. It doesn't have to literally be done as a Bw2 rotations can always be made. A faster approach would be U or U' and then rotate and switch buffer but that takes a lot of practice. Just remember if the buffer gets flipped the entire cycle is inverted. 
Example: UF > RU > UB translates to y UF > RU > LU


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks,and one more thing....

If the setup move of the first edge is A and the second edge is B, and the algorithm i execute to shoot to them is x,then for undoing setup moves for first edge is A' and for second edge is B'.So what is the right order of the moves?

AB x A'B'

Or

AB x B'A' ?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

AB A'B' would get you nowhere, a commutator takes the form of AB A'B'. TuRBo is based on conjugates.
Hence, the correct order is AB B'A'.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> Thanks,and one more thing....
> 
> If the setup move of the first edge is A and the second edge is B, and the algorithm i execute to shoot to them is x,then for undoing setup moves for first edge is A' and for second edge is B'.So what is the right order of the moves?
> 
> ...


 Think for yourself. If you do R U on a solved cube, do you do R' U' or U' R' to solve it back?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of constructing a TuRBo edges tutorial and including some of my own techniques, anyone think I should or is there enough out there?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 10, 2010)

do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I'm thinking of constructing a TuRBo edges tutorial and including some of my own techniques, anyone think I should or is there enough out there?


 
I think u should make it,would be a big help to those who want to learn Turbo,even i need to get a lot better on it....make it.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 2, 2011)

How to solve those corners and edges with freestyle which are at the right place but are incorrectly oriented.


----------

